# Clutch options for TDI swap



## Almost1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Good afternoon all,

I've had my coupe in the shed for a couple years now, and I'm finally getting around to building it with a friend who's new to cars. I have a 1Z from a B4 with all the wiring. We are going down the list of things we are going to need, and the clutch is one of them. My thoughts are that a stock replacement won't hold up to the torque of the TDI. Are there any uprated clutches for the B2 5 speed? I see there are some for the 5000, but I'm not sure they are compatible.


----------

